# Enviar comandos por RS232 en visual basic



## Javieuro (Jun 7, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Tengo un problema que me esta dando dolor de cabeza, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

Tengo un programa en visual basic que se conecta con un medidor de sonido mediante el puerto serie RS232. necesito poder leer en tiempo real los valores del medidor y representarlos en una grafica en un formulario.

Utilizo el componente MSComm de visual 6.0 y consigo conectar, pero no logro obtener ningun dato de respuesta, supongo que es porque no envio bien los comandos al medidor.

En este link esta el protocolo para el envio de comandos:
http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/protocolo-interfaz-pce-322a.pdf 

Gracias por adelantado y un saludo


----------



## samshiel (Jun 23, 2006)

hola yo estoy intentando realizar un medidor de intensidad de sonido vamos un sonometro.
el que tu tienes es comprado o lo as fabricado tu  
si lo as echo tu me podrias dar el esquema electrico del medidor de sonido.
gracias.


----------



## Nacho77 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hola, yo tambien estoy tratando de realizar un sonometro con conexion rs232. El circuito basicamente consistiria en un mic, un preamplificador, una red de ponderacion "A", un rectificador, un integrador que integre la señal en periodos de 125ms para obtener la energia de la señal y de ahi en mas enviar esos datos a traves de un conversor a\d por el puerto rs232 y obtener el valor en db a traves de un programa en Visual. Yo deberia ingresar un dato en la pc cada 125ms. Estoy en la etapa de integracion, pero no se como realizarlo. Si alguien pudiera ayudarme les agradeceria muchisimo!!


----------



## pedrolo (Jul 20, 2007)

Javieuro dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> Tengo un problema que me esta dando dolor de cabeza, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> Tengo un programa en visual basic que se conecta con un medidor de sonido mediante el puerto serie RS232. necesito poder leer en tiempo real los valores del medidor y representarlos en una grafica en un formulario.
> ...


----------



## pedrolo (Jul 20, 2007)

Hola,

¿Conseguisteis finalmente comunicar con el PCE 322A desde visual basic? ¿Me podrías pasar una copia del programa o, aunque solo sea de la estructura de datos. Yo consigo enviar comandos usando HyperTerminal, pero recibo una cadena binaria que no sé interpretar.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Cesar12 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hola a todos, una forma de enviar datos al pc por el serial utilizando un pic y una interface rs232, al programar el pic en mpla con un compilador picbasic seusa una sintax que es:

Serout porta.0, 9800, ["caracter o fraces", 10]
La programacion en visual necesita que por medio de un timer este escaneando el mscomm y desplegarlos a un label o text o Variables de tipo string. Y una cosa mas si en el bufer del mscomm se encuentra vacia marcara un error, por eso es necesario agragar dentro del timer una condicion parecida a la siguiente:

private sub Timer1()

if mscomm1.InBufferCount <> 0
    label1.caption = mscomm1.input
endif

end sub

espero les sirva si tienen alguna duda nomas pregunten con confianza 

BYTES

Saludos desde Coahuila


----------



## tremendoele (Dic 15, 2009)

yo tengo un problema de comunicacion:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/problemas-comunicacion-carga-electronica-pc-28477/

espero puedan ayudarme..!!


----------



## Meta (Dic 16, 2009)

En este manual te dice el envíoal puerto serie con Visual Basic.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Saludo.


----------

